# shrink wrap systems



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I finally decided to order my shrink wrap system from National Shrink Wrap.

WONDERFUL SERVICE!!!!! He called me personally within minutes to discuss which film would be best for my products and even told me how to do it easier once I get my system.

He really wants your product to look good and for it to be more productive for you.

I will be buying all of my supplies from 
http://www.nationalshrinkwrap.com/page/page/4625591.htm

I can't wait to use it - he is shipping it out today


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What are you wrapping?

I just use shrink wrap bands from MMS for my soaps & salves. They shrink up nice and tight against the product.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

MMS?? Guess I'm not following the nomenclature... I've been trying to find the best prices for shrink wrap bands as I'm about out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Majestic Mountain Sage And WSP has a good price on shrink wrap bands also.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Cyndi!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Do You have to use a heat gun or does a blow dryer work with the shrink wrap bands?


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Heat guns are faster and give smoother results, though a blow dryer will work in a pinch.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've only used a blow dryer and get a smooth finish ... depending on the size of the shrink band and my soap.

I couldn't image the heat off a heat gun if it is more than my hair dryer.

I line my soaps up on a cookie sheet, then place my label next to the soap, then put the shrink band over both. I make an initial 'blowing' on the shrink band, placing it back on the metal tray. When I get all my soaps labeled, banded and initially shrunk, I go back and give the soaps a final heat treatment, rotating the soap so all sides of the shrink band gets shrunk. Then go on to the next one.


If the shrink band gets too hot, the 'zip seam' will blow out and I have to re-shrink them.

MMS regular bands fit a lot of soaps, but mine are a bit larger so MMS "Dan's Bands" fit my soaps better with little to no puckers.

Hey, Diane ... are you still being kept by bees?? I thought of you a few weeks ago and again today as I got out the beeswax ornaments I got from you years ago.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I've only used a blow dryer and get a smooth finish ... depending on the size of the shrink band and my soap.
> 
> I couldn't image the heat off a heat gun if it is more than my hair dryer.
> 
> ...



I was worried the heat gun would give off too much heat for the bands but also thought it might melt the soap.
I've been looking for a new way to package my soap & I think those bands will work perfectly. Thanks for the link Cyndi.


----------

